# "Learn about Shares" Anyone signed up?



## Deise Doll (26 Aug 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has signed up for Learnaboutshares.com and if so would they recommend it.


----------



## BeanPole (29 Aug 2009)

Day trading course. 

Very risky - avoid


----------



## praetserge (2 Sep 2009)

Very new and untrusted website... if I were you I'd stay away from them... might be scam.


----------



## mercman (2 Sep 2009)

Went to one of their seminars recently. They present the entire as easy which it is not. Basically it is something similar to Techical Analysis, It is was as easy as they make out, they surely would not be telling any body else about it. Why don't they simply pocket the money themselves.

Yes I would class it as very risky.


----------



## praetserge (6 Sep 2009)

mercman said:


> Went to one of their seminars recently. They present the entire as easy which it is not. Basically it is something similar to Techical Analysis, It is was as easy as they make out, they surely would not be telling any body else about it. Why don't they simply pocket the money themselves.
> 
> Yes I would class it as very risky.



mercman, thank you for your post, as I've never been to thei seminars but I totally agree with you as if it's so simple why do they tell about it to everybody else when they could just make all the money in the world with their super strategies.


----------



## fiatmoney (6 Sep 2009)

These guys make their money on people looking for the "holy grail" of trading. However, to make money trading you need to use your own system that is unique to your style of trading and these guys will tell you this.... of course after they have taken your money.


----------



## mudahawn (20 Sep 2009)

Deise Doll, I attended their seminar and got the full  splurge, they are selling education, expensive education!!. I signed up and paid them €1950.00, for that I got a series of downloads which included a number of self study modules, two portfolios one Euro and one Sterling, I also have a phone number to phone if I have difficulties the response has always been good,also they give market news every day. 
I can trade these portfolios as I like there is 20,000 virtual money in each, I buy and sell using the Isec or Ftse as I choose . 
The modules describe the terminology  and the rules history etc. of the stock exchange.
 I use the knowledge and experience to trade my own portfolio with the same broker I have been using for years. and the knowledge gained has been profitable .
I enjoy it, I am retired with time and curiosity. I wouldn't say its good value for money but then isn't all education expensive.


----------



## jackswift (2 Oct 2009)

Mudahawn sorry to burst your bubble, the information they sell you is available free on the internet. If you invested the €2000 you give these guys + €30/month or whatever they charge now in shares you would have a better chance of gaining off it. I can't see why anyone would pay this crowd big money and then only invest €200 thinking they are going to make money out of it.


----------



## wilcat (5 Nov 2009)

Mudahawn, 
I would like to know more about your experiences with 'Learn about Shares', I attended one of their seminars recently and I would like to get feedback from an actual member. How long since you signed up?, how quickly did they install softwareafter this and how user friendly is it?, how has your experience been since? and do u feel it has improved your returns? would u still recommend them?


----------



## mercman (5 Nov 2009)

My earlier post refers. If it is as easy as what they make out, why don't they just simply follow their own guides and in turn they would end up been the richest guys in the country. Sure I know people that have made absolute fortunes in equity trading. and I also know more that have lost fortunes. Follow your nose not a Salesman.


----------



## dontaskme (5 Nov 2009)

paddypower have a simulation where you get 10000 play money to play on a pretend version of their system.  I thought I was smart (having an honours degree in statistics and all) but I burned through that 10000 so quick I doubt I'll ever go near it again...


----------



## jackswift (8 Nov 2009)

wilcat said:


> Mudahawn,
> I would like to know more about your experiences with 'Learn about Shares', I attended one of their seminars recently and I would like to get feedback from an actual member. How long since you signed up?, how quickly did they install softwareafter this and how user friendly is it?, how has your experience been since? and do u feel it has improved your returns? would u still recommend them?


 I was an actual member. When they get you signed up and get your money they don't care about you. Some guy called to me to show me how to use their software he spent 5 minutes fooling with the computer and knew less about the software than I did, he was also ignorant. You can ring the broker they assign to you but it will cost you in phone calls.


----------



## Blackberry (9 Nov 2009)

Sounds like a course on speculating rather then investing.

If day trading was that easy, why isn't everybody at it.


----------



## iknorr (11 Nov 2009)

I just came from on of the seminars. To be honest it was nothing new, and kept repeating about how they make money using the moving average and 3% stop limit.  i still have no idea how the software works in real time. No idea how the link it to the broker and no idea about tax etc..  But i am going back tmro to have a one on one.  

Has anyone done any trading with this software yet?


----------



## mercman (11 Nov 2009)

I just found it difficult that their Broker appears to be the only Broker in Ireland and the UK  that has the wonderful daily tips.


----------



## iknorr (11 Nov 2009)

A euro a day for tips? I think someone mention on a thread that you can get them for 50 pounds a year direct from the broker.

Im trying to find out the advantages of having this pice of software. 
The analysis can be got online for free. 
The broker will send you out details of your shares & im sure you can see them directly on the brokers site....just like goodbodys etc. 

So can anyone come up with a real advantage that cannot be found freely online. 
( other than broker tips & support)


----------



## dubcuo (17 Nov 2009)

what does the broker say about them? the broker seems to be linked to them in some way and they are mentioned a lot here and on boards.ie, so maybe ask redmayne to qualify the company. 
I like the idea of the software, but wonder about the company, as i've heard the service is iffy, and they change names every few years. the name change doesnt bother me too much, but would like the company reveiwed independantly by someone without an agenda.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Dec 2009)

learnaboutshares.com appears to be the new name for the company which used to trade as 

gsmsireland.com and has been discussed extensively here

Brendan


----------



## michael m (5 Apr 2010)

*Learn About Shares*

The company "learn about shares" 

I got a phone a call one day with a man asking would I like to know more about share's since I have little experience I agreed. So I met with a Rep, he went through a presentation about there software, pruchasing shares, and how the shares can sell automatically once they drop below 3% and so on. I have to say the sales pitch was good, I asked him if this is this good why are you selling instead of investing,? Anyway when he was finished he looked for payment about 2k preferally credit card  for the software package, I was a bit taking back by this, as it was late in the evening I gave him a cheque (so I could check this out that night

So that night I looked into this and I concerned with the mixed feed back, I rang the bank in the morning and put a stop on the cheque. I rang the rep after and instructed him not to lodge the cheque as I wanted to look into this further. The rep rang me 2 days later to get an update? again I said I will get back to him

About a week later I rang the rep back to express my concern of what I had heard, he said I had nothing to worry about, back to which he informed me & then informed me that the cheque had been lodged!! I asked him why did you do this? his lame reply I told him to lodge the cheque 3 days earlier which was a total lie. He got a bit of a shock when I informed him of the stop on the cheque! 

I would love to hear any other feed back


----------



## Tentman (6 Apr 2010)

Well, there is plenty of feedback here and on other fora. The best advice you can get is stay well clear of that crowd.


----------



## PeterBrennan (17 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately, there seem to be quite a few of these types of guys around - who have no idea how to trade- cropping up and selling stuff (mostly nonsense) you can get from a cheap book. 

A few of them also seem to have gone on a TICN course, repackaged the material (how to sell covered calls which is a losing strategy anyway) and are now flogging it. 

Either they know this type of stuff is a scam or else they are Forestt Gump type characters with naive views on how the markets work. This stuff gives legitimate traders a bad name.


----------



## sharenav (23 Apr 2010)

*FREE with Share Navigator*

Folks, if you want this material that you are being charged €2000 for, Share Navigator are based out of Trinity College and give you a home study course for FREE. All you have to do is attend a FREE workshop which is available online or in person at Trinity.


----------



## darky (23 Apr 2010)

sharenav said:


> Folks, if you want this material that you are being charged €2000 for, Share Navigator are based out of Trinity College and give you a home study course for FREE. All you have to do is attend a FREE workshop which is available online or in person at Trinity.



I looked at your website.
Your services are not free.
Your complete course is €2230

€230 more than Learn About Shares.
What makes you better?


----------



## sharenav (23 Apr 2010)

*FREE with Share Navigator*

We offer a similar package to Learn about shares for FREE. Home Study plus access to charts etc... for FREE.

Yes we charge for other courses that we do. You can attend a one day seminar with Share Navigator for €295 - this includes a 12 month support package - phone in service (mon - fri), weekly webinars, monthly workshops (including guest speakers). We want to build a relationship with our clients for the long term. 

We are different because we deliver professional courses at affordable prices with support included as standard. If you can find anybody in the market place with such an offer please let me know.


----------



## PeterBrennan (25 Apr 2010)

Seems to be making a big play out of the fact they have an office in Trinity college. 

Very expensive course for the usual stuff available from a cheap book. 

Any of these guys trade for real? Any evidence of performance?


----------

